# 💪💪Painful pumps while on gear/Orals? Here's why💪💪



## Vision (Apr 23, 2018)

*💪💪Painful pumps while on gear/Orals? Here's why💪💪*

Here's some info I put together and a study included.. It can apply to back,forarms,shins, etc etc.. I'll high-lite in blue what may be the trigger mechanism in the back..It's known as "CECS"..

*AAS induced forearm pump? Well, it may be a little more than that!*

*Over the years we've seen threads/posts where individuals stress unbearable pumps in many regions of the body, lower back, shins, and at times "forearms".. I'm one of them that wail and moan about debilitating forearm pumps, hindering my gym session entirely at times, especially while on particular oral steroids, Like I said; I too suffer from this..Below is an illustration with an explanation on what may be causing this and how orals may contribute to this cause and debilitating effect..*

*Some users see this as a keen indication that their compounds may in fact be legit/authentic, but unbeknownst to them, it could be a hidden unknown aliment known as "CECS" during hyperemia (which we expect due to load and stress)..That's not the danger here tho, its the exit flow response that's the culprit (read on)
**
How AAS/Steroids contribute **We all can agree that through the presences of AAS there will be an increase with RBC'c, nitrogen, increase in blood flow/circulation, increased CV performance, along with increased BP..With this said, many of us may already possess a genetic-predisposition, inducing an already preexisting condition that may not typically be a factor normally, it may be a slight annoyance when under heavy stress/exertion, or maybe it's mild and tolerated for some..However, it may increase while taking exogenous hormones amplifying the discomfort, Chronic Exertional Compartment Syndrome (C**ECS) of the Forearm..
**
Arm Pump - **Chronic Exertional Compartment Syndrome (CECS) of the Forearm

**What is it?**Arm pump is a clinical condition in which an individual develops intermittent marked pain in the forearms after a period of exercise or exertion. The pain is thought to arise due to swelling of the muscles of the forearm that affects the blood flow to these muscle and causes the oxygen levels to drop.**

**Who gets it?**Arm pump typically affects younger adults, mainly men. It is most commonly associated with motor sports such as motocross and road racing, but other activities such as paddling, weight lifting and mountaineering can induce this condition. It is thought that riders participating in motocross and road racing are particularly affected due to the combination of vibration, forced grip and repeated wrist movements to control the throttle. The symptoms typically start approximately 7 minutes in to the race.**

**How do I know if I have it?**
This is not a common condition but it should be considered in an individual who develops marked forearm pain after a period of exertion that settles spontaneously after a period of rest (ranging from 12 minutes to 24 hours). The forearm will typically feel hard and tight while the pain is present. Numbness in the hand, or cramping of the muscles of the forearm, weakness or clumsiness may occur.**

**How is the diagnosis made?**
To make the diagnosis your doctor will ask you questions and will perform special tests. Often the clinical examination will be normal. Your doctor will usually refer you to a specialist surgeon for investigation when the diagnosis is suspected. The specialist may recommend serial MRI scans of the arms at rest, immediately after exercise and every five minutes for a period of 15 minutes but this is quite an expensive investigation. MRI scan may help to exclude other causes of forearm pain (see below). The condition can be diagnosed by direct measurement of the pressure within the muscles. This can only be done by passing a needle through the skin into the muscle under local anaesthetic and connecting this needle to a pressure device. This is an invasive procedure and should only be performed by a specialist. The diagnosis is said to be supported if the pressures are >10mmHg at rest and >20mmHg 1 and 5 minutes after exertion. The speed that the pressure returns to baseline after exertion may be a more reliable diagnostic determinant. An increase in the circumference of the forearm on exertion may also be found.**

**How is the condition treated?**Attempts at symptom control by activity modification and rest should be tried first but are not always successful. Arm pump can be treated by surgery to release the fascia (connective tissue covering) of the muscle. This is usually done under a general anaesthetic and the tissue can either be split or removed. The outcomes of these two procedures are thought to be the same. Where the diagnosis is correct successful outcome can be expected in the majority of patients (80-90%). Patient satisfaction has been reported to be very high following this procedure.**

**What happens after the operation?**After surgical fasciectomy/fasciotomy the patient must rest the arm. The arm is bandaged but a splint is not required. The wound must be kept dry for 10 days. Active **mobilization** exercises are undertaken. Most individuals can return to their sport/occupation at four to six weeks after surgery. Performance may be improved after surgery for some individuals.*
*
**What other conditions have similar symptoms?**Tendinopathies (such as tennis or golfers elbow) of the forearm muscles, blood vessel or nerve entrapment may present with similar symptoms and should be excluded.**

*
*:Bonus material:









References:




BrownJS, Wheeler PC, Boyd KT, Barnes MR, Allen MJ. Chronic exertional compartment syndrome of the forearm: acase series of 12 patients treated with fasciotomy. JHS(E) 2011;36E(5):413-419.


RaphaelBS, Paletta GA, Shin SS. Chronic exertional compartment syndrome of the forearm in a major league baseball pitcher. Am J Sports Med2011;39:2242-2244.
BerlemannU, Al-Momani Z, Hertel R. Exercise induced compartment syndrome in the flexor pronator muscle group. Am J Sport Med 1998;26:3
PedowitzRA, Toutounghi F. Chronic exertional compartment syndrome of the forearm flexor muscles. JHS(A) 1988;13(5):694-696
WinkesMB, LuitenE, van ZoetsWJF, SalaHA, HoogeveenAR, ScheltingaMR. Long term results of surgical decompression of chronic exertional compartments syndrome of the forearm in motorcross racers. Am J Sports MEd 2012;40(2):452-458
*


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 23, 2018)

var caused me the worst arm pump I ever felt..This was close to 7 years ago..No clue how it would effect me now


----------



## Jin (Apr 23, 2018)

Al these posts sure don't make it seem like you are "off duty" here because basically this is what you do on other forums. 

Im sure we all appreciate the hard work that went into your various info-posts, but please feel free to just chill if you really want some time to rejuvenate.

The references are an improvements.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for the references and riding out the hazing. UG is a great place and everyone works hard to protect it. (I’m a new guy and still learning)


----------



## Vision (Apr 23, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> var caused me the worst arm pump I ever felt..This was close to 7 years ago..No clue how it would effect me now


I get the worst pumps from gear, I can't even do deads, I resorted to rack pulls, this seemed to be more forgiving..


----------



## Vision (Apr 23, 2018)

Jin said:


> Al these posts sure don't make it seem like you are "off duty" here because basically this is what you do on other forums.
> 
> Im sure we all appreciate the hard work that went into your various info-posts, but please feel free to just chill if you really want some time to rejuvenate.
> 
> The references are an improvements.


I'm just getting conversations started.. this is simply just for education,topics started, help and suggestions..(thumbs up)


----------



## herrsauce (Apr 23, 2018)

Dude, the formatting of your references.....
Just ****ing with ya. Definitely an improvement. Superdrol had me wanting to get an elective fasciotomy after shoulder day.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 23, 2018)

Never had issues with painful pumps like many guys complain about. A few cramps during a couple tren sex a thons. lol that's about it


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 23, 2018)

Had to cut my deadlifts short when I was on drol. The back pumps were ridiculous.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 23, 2018)

Thank god I never had to do the amount that caused any of this....


----------



## Vision (Apr 23, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> Had to cut my deadlifts short when I was on drol. The back pumps were ridiculous.


you and me both... have you ever tried rack pulls? its less fuss on the low back with pumps..  just the word back pumps has me wincing..

I had a buddy that got them so bad on Dbol, I seen him roll out onto the floor on his knees after doing leg presses, he literally had to roll out of the machine onto his knees.. brutal!


----------



## Vision (Apr 23, 2018)

herrsauce said:


> Dude, the formatting of your references.....
> Just ****ing with ya. Definitely an improvement. Superdrol had me wanting to get an elective fasciotomy after shoulder day.


I promised references if I can get them  , if the info was manufactured by me than thats a different story, but I cant own this one, but some of my feedback is mine on top before the read carries on..   But yes, Sdrol,Dbol,Drol is a killer for me, I refuse to take orals for pre-workout, there's no way, it hinders my lifts, I've even had to use straps with movements that you normally dont need them for because my grip would just fail..

for anyone else reading , besides taurine, potassium, and LOTS of water, what other alternatives do you suggest? I seen guy once suggest cranberry juice, but I failed to research if its legit or not..

Someone also suggested slowly rolling arched on the stability ball, or even weighted belt hanging from the pull up bar???


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 28, 2018)

this is why being natty is better


----------

